# who is john galt ?



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

every great craftman is john galt, that is that. the opposing hypothesis is: sincerity is the greatest emotion, after you can fake that - every thing else is easy.............







;:


----------



## foxinteriorsllc (Oct 25, 2009)

I live my life for no man and no man should live for mine.-John 
galt. A fictional character in Ayn Rand`s novel Atlas Shrugged,I think I`ll rent the DVD tonightsince i`m not doing anything tomorrow.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Ayn Rand was born in Russia,,, immagrated to the US, cause she wanted to live in a Capitialist country. After she got here and realized how Americans were trying to become socialists,,, she lliked,,"freaked out". She spent the rest of her life trying to "wake up" America,,,,,,,,,,,,

I think she failed


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*fow and cap- you are so right*

what now, what now. god all mighty, what now. if you can keep it-we have given you a republic. h


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*oooops*

i meant FOX not fow-sorry. cap- we are younger than ian, and we know- a pretty good start. front lines never appealed to me. be it as it may. harve


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Cool


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

harvey randall said:


> what now, what now. god all mighty, what now. if you can keep it-we have given you a republic. h


 Ben Franklin said that. Just glad he ain't here to see what has become of it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Ben Franklin said that. Just glad he ain't here to see what has become of it.


But what would Ben Franklin think of Ayn Rand, She wanted a Capitalist system , without religion though...... just saying

It's your post that made me wiki her name, so no nagging at me:whistling2:

Just found it odd that she was held up as some type of status symbol for the tea party or those of conservative beliefs. Since their more pron to play the religion card.

Guessing she was pro Sunday shopping:whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> But what would Ben Franklin think of Ayn Rand, She wanted a Capitalist system , without religion though...... just saying
> 
> It's your post that made me wiki her name, so no nagging at me:whistling2:
> 
> ...


 Scratching my head bout that one. What has religon got to do with capitalism????

I figure,,, as a supporter of the tea party,,,, they like her cause she was for Capitalism. Also as a tea partier,,,freedom of religion is also freedomn from religion.

I do find it odd that most liberal thinking people believe that you can't have free market or accountabilty without religious restriction. The two are not related.

Perhaps its cause most conserative folks are also moral,,,,,,,,SMACK !!


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

no fear in the head. cause state rules free and clear thinking.. all rand was saying, was no dont try to scare me with-politics, religious, jail, beatens i guess the list goes on. that state sponsered fear stops creative thinking. we need more thought not less. we are at a threshhold of understanding- these world wide banker bastards appreciate every thing i read - wonderful


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Ayn Rand*

Anytime I saw an Ayn Rand book it was being read by a woman. For some reason I thought it was a feminist book so never went there. Perhaps I will pick one up and read one. :mellow:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*rand*

you must be in your 50's- there was a time when it was fasionable to read rand. because of repression- women, *******, well almost every one. the bottom line is "you own you" PERIOD.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

....


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

When I was in the 11th grade I read The Fountainhead, that lead me to read Atlas Shrugged. That book literally changed my life. However I have met people that thought it was just boring. If you are a capitalist or libertarian, you'll love it. If your a liberal or socialist, you'll think its boring.


Its not rocket surgery ya know !!!!!
There is only basically two types of people
1) the guy thats cold and says "I'll go build a fire"
2) the guy thats cold and says "my neighbor has fire,,,he OWES me some"


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*rand*

the capt is on deck.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*no one to the left or right.*

this is the ungodly reality, you stand alone. and isnt that what we were after in the first place. i thrive on alone, but not being alone. big difference. harve.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> When I was in the 11th grade I read The Fountainhead, that lead me to read Atlas Shrugged. That book literally changed my life. However I have met people that thought it was just boring. If you are a capitalist or libertarian, you'll love it. If your a liberal or socialist, you'll think its boring.
> 
> 
> Its not rocket surgery ya know !!!!!
> ...


 where do the gals fit into this equation?:jester:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

chris said:


> where do the gals fit into this equation?:jester:


 
They don't have to fit into it,,,, the hold 80% of the money and 100% of the *****,,,,,,,, 

Thats what's called "Total controll":yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Have been trying to figure out this Ayn Rand person - seems there is a page on facebook for her:

Plugging the Gulf Oil Leak with the works of Ayn Rand 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/P...ak-with-the-works-of-Ayn-Rand/125031037519289


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> Have been trying to figure out this Ayn Rand person - seems there is a page on facebook for her:
> 
> Plugging the Gulf Oil Leak with the works of Ayn Rand
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/P...ak-with-the-works-of-Ayn-Rand/125031037519289


 Are you really try to learn something off facebook?????????

HeeHee,LOL,HahHah,,,,etc

might find ya a date there,,,tho,,,,,never know:whistling2:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*rand*

rand wouldnt be apposed one bit about sealing a leaking oil hole with her book. just against the government that let the corperate leak go on and on.it gov plus buisness is what is refered to as facism. all the rest of the isms are chumbing the pond for the suckers. reading is a great argument. probably the best- get informed.( no emotions). dosent make you heartless just informed. arrogance is like that one bad guy.- you know- that one arrogant spirit or what ever. you know


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*US vs U>S>*

no more-no more- jo more, not a big fan of death. so
:no more, game over, no more......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

wwe dont kill no more. unless some other ma fa- believes their government, is trying to kick our ass. if someone come in MY house and say think this. that would be weird the answer would be 45, and i'll piss on your grave. lets get out of occuppying countrys. you mean - people get pissed


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*the whorse job you can do.*

grab the money, screw the perfection. run like hell. getthe dough and go.then you sit in great banana skin, with guilt. then what, you deside to make a come back.- then what?


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

perfection is always a few points shy. but what a cuttin crew ? this site is the best of the best- other then the bull.... of argue. how bout the genius of confederation. how cool. lets do a job- arrange it, im a follow not a lead. i will though if no one stands up. i want some more greatness, lets blend night and day.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*ron paul*

wjho else ?


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> wjho else ?


Me. The rest of America should be in favor of Ron Paul, if they know what is good for them.


----------



## foxinteriorsllc (Oct 25, 2009)

harvey randall said:


> wjho else ?


 Me too! Freedom, liberty, peace and sound money. Donate to his campaign, I have twice so far.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

jesse say, our job is to keep ron paul alive.i couldnt agree more.


----------

